# Increase Render Delay Limit



## codemann8 (Jul 12, 2019)

Can we please extend the limit of this Render Delay from 500ms to something reasonable? It seems silly that I have to add 3-4 separate Render Delay filters to achieve 1500ms delay required for my Elgato capture delay.


----------



## WizardCM (Jul 12, 2019)

1500ms delay is definitely non-standard, and you should make sure your Elgato device is connected to a USB 3 port.

Render Delay has the limit because it uses *a lot* of memory. It stores the raw frames, which are huge.


----------



## codemann8 (Jul 12, 2019)

It already is plugged into a USB 3 port


----------



## mr.unknown (Jul 12, 2019)

same problem here. its 2019, please, obs... fix it...


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 15, 2019)

Unfortunately, needing that amount of render delay is very uncommon, and there is little chance that we will be increasing the default limit. If you are getting a 1.5s delay on a USB3-based capture device, there is something very wrong with either your PC or the capture device, and you should look in to correcting that instead. If you are still using a USB2 capture device, my recommendation would be to upgrade to a newer device if the current workarounds are not acceptable to you anymore.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 17, 2019)

To be clear, the Elgato Game Capture HD and HD60 are USB 2.0 devices, and plugging them into a USB 3.0 port will not improve their performance in terms of delay. Elgato devices have so much delay due to the encoding and decoding process they have to go through to fit the video over USB 2.0. If you want a real-time capture card, I recommend getting a real USB 3.0 device. If you want to stick with Elgato, the HD60S or Camlink should work.


----------



## gracia (May 22, 2020)

I found a workaround!
I have a Hauppauge HD Personal Video Recorder 2. The delay is incredible! it is 1700 milliseconds. This is what I did and worked just fine.

This is my setup: (2 cameras)
I have a camera connected with HDMI to my Hauppauge and then to my laptop using a USB 2.0. (1700 ms delay)
I also have a phone connected to my laptop using IVCam via wireless network (100 ms delay / app in phone and app in laptop)

Audio: I added a Sync Offset of 1700 on the advanced Audio properties of my audio input.
Scene 1: I added a Hauppauge Video Capture Device source
Scene 2: I added an IVCam Video Capture device source. I added a render delay filter of 500 ms (the limit) to this source.
Scene 3: I added a scene source, then I selected the existing "scene 2" source. Then I added a delay filter to the scene source of 500 ms.
Scene 4: I added a scene source, then selected the existing "scene 3" source. Then I added a delay filter to the scene source of 500 ms.
Scene 5: I added a scene source, then selected the existing "scene 4" source. Then I added a delay filter to the scene source of 200 ms.

Then I was able to use my scene 5 and my scene 1, and everything was in sync.

I know it is not the best solution but it worked just fine for me.

Thank you


----------



## Fenrir (May 22, 2020)

For reference, you can just stack multiple video delay filters without needing to go through that complicated nested scene method.


----------



## gracia (May 22, 2020)

Good to know! thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sam Hones (Jun 16, 2020)

I am puzzled, as a week ago did some testing where I had a source youtube with a separate translate channel. both were Browser sources. As I wanted to bring the translation forward by 4 seconds, I delayed the youtube source with a render delay filter. Then it allowed me to enter 4500ms and also put 4500ms at the audio so it synced again. Tried the same today, a week later and the render delay won't go  beyond 500ms. I have sort of read around the request for unlimited render delay. especially then when you need to make switching between sources easy without having to change the delay on the go and its possibilities of it going wrong. I would like to re-find the fluke of being able to set render delay to more than 500ms

btw the control option (same dropdown as transform third from last), it would be awfully helpful if it was croppable as for the control aspect it's not necessary to see everything, most of the time just start, stop, and especially volume is quite enough, and also to be able to run more than one control in the case of two browser sources as described above

I appologise if what I wrote isn't quite in the right place


----------



## bradtem (Jun 29, 2020)

I have an application where I want around 1 second of render delay.    I am doing live caption, and I delay my video and audio by a second, but don't delay the captions.   The result is the captions appear synced with the speaker, which is a very nice effect, rather than them being delayed.    So of course I do this with two levels of 500ms render delay, and that works, but it's a kludge.  Why not just allow the render delay filter to be as large as I want to set it.  If you imagined people had no need for longer delays, that turns out to not be true.

It would also be nice if I could do audio delay in a filter, rather than in the audio advanced settings.  I want to switch from scenes which have the audio delay to those that don't.    Now, I can create different audio devices with different delay, but it is much better to mix in your delay later on in the stack, otherwise you have to build two versions of every underlying scene based on whether you want delay or not.   Very frustrating.    Renderdelay could offer an option to also delay audio, or there could be an audio delay filter and that would do the trick.


----------



## ToploadedGaming (Apr 22, 2021)

Fenrir said:


> Unfortunately, needing that amount of render delay is very uncommon, and there is little chance that we will be increasing the default limit. If you are getting a 1.5s delay on a USB3-based capture device, there is something very wrong with either your PC or the capture device, and you should look in to correcting that instead. If you are still using a USB2 capture device, my recommendation would be to upgrade to a newer device if the current workarounds are not acceptable to you anymore.



Are there current capture devices that are USB3.0 that have zero delay, but also have composite and component video capture and not just HDMI? If you could please link me to any of those products that would be great, cause to my knowledge, this issue is prevalent to the entire video game speedruinning/streaming community that uses original hardware. I have 1368ms delay using a HDPVR2 Plus, and my original Nintendo Toploader, and I ultimately had to stack the "Render Delay" filter in the same manner. As far as I know, this issue seems pretty prevalent to anyone streaming Component or composite video live or even recording it. If you record it, you are burdened with having to mask each video source to sync while editing, instead of just easily uploading your video when done. Not trying to be standoffish, but I'm really wondering if there is some miracle capture that has no delay with Component and composite video, otherwise, this issue impacts 100% of people streaming/speedrunning older games, which I'd say is not at all uncommon. Thanks for any insight you can provide. If I had not found this forum, I would have never guessed I could just stack the filter, I thought I was stuck at 500ms.


----------



## mavericken (Aug 30, 2021)

640K ought to be enough for anybody.


----------



## Liquid Bacon (Mar 8, 2022)

If layering Render Delays works, why include the soft limit at all? Seems really short sighted. For myself I want about 2000ms delay so I can programically start recording based on a timer. This way I intend to 'start' the recording a few seconds in the past. I know about the Replay Buffer, but since I'm recording a timed event, I don't know the how long one person will take. As such a fixed length isn't good enough.

What would be amazing would be able to leverage the Replay Buffer and begin recording with it. But I have a feeling that's a lot more complicated than I think.


----------

